# Kipon Develops First EF/EF-S to M4/3 Adaptor with AF



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 21, 2015)

```
Chinese manufacturer KIPON has developed the first EF/EF-S to M4/3 adaptor with autofocus.</p>
<blockquote><p>Five years ago, KIPON developed out world first mechanic adapter with built-in iris, to use Canon EF lens on MFT(m4/3) body, to solve the problem for only electronic iris control of Canon EF lens. Today still KIPON, we bring to market a new world first full Auto-focus adapter, to use Canon EF full frame and EF-S Apsc lens on MFT(m4/3) body.</p>
<p>This adapter equipped with electronic contact and built-in circuit board with chip, besides auto-focus and stability function, also can transmit precise EXIF information to the camera body. The market price for this adapter is 285USD,will be on sale from May 10, 2015.</p></blockquote>
<p><strong><a href="http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?ff3=4&pub=5574981434&toolid=10001&campid=5337680285&customid=&mpre=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fitems%2F%3F_nkw%3Dkipon%2BMicro%2Badapter%26_sacat%3D%26_ex_kw%3D%26_mPrRngCbx%3D1%26_udlo%3D%26_udhi%3D%26_sop%3D12%26_fpos%3D%26_fspt%3D1%26_sadis%3D%26LH_CAds%3D%26rmvSB%3Dtrue%26rmvSB%3Dtrue" target="_blank">Visit the KIPON store on ebay</a></strong> (This adaptor will be available on May 10, 2015)</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://www.kipon.com/en/articledetail.asp?id=80" target="_blank">KIPON</a>] via [<a href="http://petapixel.com/2015/04/20/kipon-unveils-the-first-canon-ef-to-micro-four-thirds-lens-adapter-with-autofocus/" target="_blank">PetaPixel</a>]</p>
```


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 21, 2015)

This will make some photographers happy. It will be interesting to see how this performs in the "real world".


----------



## hoodlum (May 11, 2015)

Kipon posted a video showing the adapter with the 70-200mm f4. AF seems very fast but I would stick with center focus and reframe to ensure it focuses on what I want. Overall better than I expected and faster than Canon Liveview.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIFwXztcOzA


----------

